# Bite suit introduction



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm ordering a bite suit today and it'll be here in 2-3 mos. What are some of the ways you guys introduce the dog to the suit? I talked to Will R yesterday and he told me how i should do it with my dog, so the plan is set. I was just wondering how others do it. I can't wait to see elvis enjoying it, whenever he gets some bites in he sleeps good at night, :lol: And anne, can't you see your maniac never lettin go,  , LOL
AL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

All my puppies have seen the suit from very young, but they getting their first bite when they are ready. A real vague answer I know.

With me they are ready when the grip on the sleeve is good, if they know the out, if they can place an attack from a little distance (about 15-20 metres), if they are comfortable with the stick and the can. Some pups are sooner then others, but around 1 yr. I would say. I prefer working on the sleeve for a good grip, then move as fast as possible to the suit, but that´s my personal opinion.

Mals a bit sooner then my cross DS, the DS are longer puppies.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Selena, my 1yr olds grip is good( nothing i did, he just turned out that way) I haven't done any type of distractions yet, it's going to be awhile till he matures, which is fine by me, no hurry. At first he veiwed the sleeve as an obstacle ( he'd go over or under to get to flesh, oops ) but once he figured out to bite the sleeve it became his favorite game, and no more flesh bites in a long time, but it's almost time to see how he does on the suit. Looking foward to it :lol: ,
AL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

When you introduce him, let him bite on the spot you want, then let him win it first..just like you do on the sleeve, when he gets the point, reward him through let him bite again. That´s the way we do it usually.

Can´t wait to see the first pics :lol:


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I am interested in what others (and Will if you can let on Al) have said about this. I want to get my puppy involved in ringsport. Right now our club only has the the jacket portion of the suit but I am hoping to purchase the pants in the near future. 

In preparation, We have been using Euro Joe synthetic arm and leg sleeves for the puppy so that he can get a feel for that sort of material. My older male who was started on jute and only did Schutzhund (so no leg bites) will bite a french linen sleeve but won't bite the leg sleeve. Granted, he is not a hard hitting dog so it might just be his limitations as a sport dog but I wanted to make sure I got the puppy on a leg sleeve as soon as I could so as to imprint that behavior. So far, the puppy has had no problem with leg bites


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've never done any suit work with a dog. In Schutzhund, the dog \"wins\" the sleeve. How is the dog rewarded with a suit? Obviously the helper isn't going to slip out of the suit.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The reward is in the biting itsself.Although I have seen the jacket slipped to give a reward.

Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

the reward is to bite again :wink: 

Some vids of KNPV (our Spike), this was on a decoy exam.

stok (stick attack)
http://www.zippyvideos.com/8440477962922236/stok_spike/*selena1

werp (shooting and throwing obsticles)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/6345260072926796/werp_spike/*selena1

fiets (bycicle attack)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/5093555072926666/fiets_spike/*selena1

schijn (non- attack, decoy gives up, dog shouldn´t bite)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/7292880032926736/schijn_spike/*selena1

There is also a recall, I don´t have a video of that.

There aren´t from great quality (other wise I couldnt load them up on zippies), but you get the picture. Hillary posted some vids from french ring.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ingrid Rosenquist said:


> I am interested in what others (and Will if you can let on Al) have said about this. I want to get my puppy involved in ringsport. Right now our club only has the the jacket portion of the suit but I am hoping to purchase the pants in the near future.
> 
> In preparation, We have been using Euro Joe synthetic arm and leg sleeves for the puppy so that he can get a feel for that sort of material. My older male who was started on jute and only did Schutzhund (so no leg bites) will bite a french linen sleeve but won't bite the leg sleeve. Granted, he is not a hard hitting dog so it might just be his limitations as a sport dog but I wanted to make sure I got the puppy on a leg sleeve as soon as I could so as to imprint that behavior. So far, the puppy has had no problem with leg bites


How do you want to make her bite the leg sleeve, which steps are you taking? Maybe I can help you on some other ideas.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Selena!

We are basically a Schutzhund group so bite suit stuff is all new to us. My pup is only 8 months old and is an ACD so the development is slower (at least in my experience). Right now we are posting him while the helper has the leg sleeve on and building frustration with misses and allowing him to \"get it\" and grip the leg sleeve. Do some pressure with moves like bending over him and body densitization type stuff. Also put back pressure on him while he does the bite. 

I guess I would basically sum up what we are doing is beginning prey bitework that we would do with an arm sleeve but using a leg sleeve instead. I am sure that this is not necessarily the correct route so I would love to hear other's advice etc on what we could be doing to help him along :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In my opinion it´s the best route :wink: If he will bite on the leg, just keep on moving and let him win it (victory round), the euro joe sleeves are perfect for the beginning of leg or arm bites.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Good to know that we are on the right track! He loves to bite the leg sleeve (and arm sleeve for that matter) so hopefully he will keep improving.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Al, 

What part of he suit do you want to work on first? Legs, back..front or back?
We introduce the back of the jacket by putting it on in reverse. It is worn in the front and the dog bites the upper back/shoulder area.. Slip and wins for the first few times. It is then worn properly but not shut. The dog gets a back bite, the decoys slips the jacket. See my Bouvier pics of Rock at www.gainesfarmandkennels.com Gaines Bouviers


----------

